# Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE



## jjnissanpatfan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello, Everyone
            I just searched through the forms and did not see anything one this so i figured i would post it and hopefully help a few people out. Ok i bought this sound card about 5 years ago and it was great with the Danial K drivers that unlocked the crystalizer, bass boost and CMSS surround the X-FI options all worked on the cheap 30$ card and sounded great! After i upgraded to windows 7 the modded drivers only worked in stereo no 5.1...so i went back to onboard sound. The other day i was bored, so i decided i would try to make it work with windows 7. After 2 days of misery i struck gold! I found modded drivers by Daniel K that were updated for windows 7. All the features of the X-FI work on my Audigy SE great, and sound great doing it.The name of the driver pack is P17X_SupportPack_2_7. After install start in safe mode use the unlocker in the package so all the X-FI features work on the Audigy. restart again and you have great sound. Also i put a heatsink superglued it to the big chip on the card. The big chip on the card would get too hot to touch and would cause crackling after the heatsink was in place it stays allot cooler and no crackling even after 2 hours of glaring 5.1 sound. Screw Realtek  audio !!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 4, 2012)

Will these drivers work on the Audigy 2 Platnium? And is there modded drivewrs for this card for win vista?


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Oct 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Will these drivers work on the Audigy 2 Platnium? And is there modded drivewrs for this card for win vista?



There is a different updated driver for the Platnium series and similar cards. Also i just skimmed through parts about vista.From what i glanced at it will not work with vista.So the higher quality cards X-FI and Platinum  have one set of drivers and the Audigy SE and similar cards have the drivers i mentioned in the first post. Hope that helps.


----------



## KingPing (Oct 4, 2012)

Too bad my Audigy SE died (sort of), i might test it again with these drivers, maybe a miracle happens


----------

